# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  Abend euch!

## Vladimir

Gruesst euch! Wie gehts euch? 
naja.... 
bin Vladimir und ich wohn' in Kiel! 
Ich weiss nicht wass ich sagen soll! 
Schreib mir bitte Tschuess!!!

----------


## Oddo

Hallo Vladimir! 
Es geht mir gut danke. Und dir? Ich komme aus England und ich wohne in Tunbridge Wells. Das ist eine Stadt in der N

----------


## Pravit

Hallo Vladimir, wie geht's dir? 
Na ja. Ich mag Deutsch wirklich nicht so viel, aber ich kann es ein bisschen sprechen, d.h. ich war in einer Deutschklasse fuer vier Jahren. Lernst du Russisch? 
Errr......ich weiss auch nicht, was ich sagen soll. Hast du Hobbys?   ::   
Wenn du Fragen ueber Russisch hast, kannst du uns immer fragen. Du kannst mir ebenso auf Deutsch fragen, wenn du willst. Es kann sein, dass ich Fehler mache, wenn ich auf Deutsch schreibe, aber ich verstehe, was andere sagen.

----------


## campioni

> Is that an umlaut? It's too small for me too see..

 No, it's not (you would need two dots for a proper Umlaut). I have yet to find a way to use Umlaute in this forum (although my German keyboard includes the keys, they're displayed as "?"), so you might consider writing ae, ue, oe instead. 
Schoen, dass du die deutsche Sprache lernst! 
Daniel 
______
please correct my mistakes

----------


## Kamion

Ich habe die Umlautzeichnen "

----------


## campioni

Hallo! 
Doch, auch ich habe Umlautzeichen auf meiner Tastatur.
Aber dieses Forum zeigt bei mir dann keine Umlaute an, sondern Fragezeichen (seltsamerweise)... 
Hier ein Test: ? ? ? 
Viele Gruesse 
Daniel

----------


## sjharcus

using a PC keyboard you have to put the ASCII code in to view the symbol 
ie.

----------


## Pravit

You can also add German as a language; the umlauted characters will then be found where your semicolon and bracket keys are.

----------


## TheMoonMonst3r

morgen euch.  ich hab keine idee.  was

----------


## Kamion

So warum schreibst du denn was? Vielleicht w

----------


## saibot

All the german i know follows: 
Gunten Tag 
Das ist mein Glockenspiel.  Mein Glockenspiel es kaput.

----------


## Старик

Congratulations!
33% of your sentences are correct.

----------


## Antono

"All the german i know follows: 
Gunten Tag*!* 
Das ist mein Glockenspiel.  Mein Glockenspiel *ist* kaput*t*."

----------


## IrkenHobbit

Hallo. Ich bin Kelly. Mein Deutch ist nicht sehr gut, aber ich versuche. In drei Tage ich werde nach Deutchland gehen!  ::  
Ich lerne Russich und Esperanto.

----------


## Kamion

Wirst du nach Deutschland gehen? Dann werden bestimmt deine F

----------


## Antono

IrkenHobbit, wirst du nach Deutschland ziehen oder bleibst du nur f

----------

Tag Leute und wie geht's bei euch?   ::  Ich soll mal registrieren, damit ich neu an bord sein kann. Ich will Russisch lernen weil es mir ganz interessant scheint!   ::

----------


## Indra

...and my hope to find a German speaker is gradually dying   ::   
It was twice during the last 3 months, and both have ended with nothing. I only wonder, why to seek a Russian native speaker if you throw in the towel after learning the alphabet -  as it was in both cases. 
Sorry, Guest   ::

----------


## Agnessa Ivanovna

Hallo Indra,
meine Muttersprache ist deutsch und ich habe das russische Alphabet schon vor 6 Jahren gelernt...   ::  
Wenn du willst, kann ich dir gerne helfen, Deutsch zu lernen!
*Agnes*

----------


## Indra

> Hallo Indra,
> meine Muttersprache ist deutsch und ich habe das russische Alphabet schon vor 6 Jahren gelernt...   
> Wenn du willst, kann ich dir gerne helfen, Deutsch zu lernen!
> *Agnes*

 Wenn du Lust hast  ::

----------


## Prince of Persia

Guten Tag , Guten Abend , Guten Morgen oder Gute Nacht , 
Ich hei

----------

> ...and my hope to find a German speaker is gradually dying    
> It was twice during the last 3 months, and both have ended with nothing. I only wonder, why to seek a Russian native speaker if you throw in the towel after learning the alphabet -  as it was in both cases. 
> Sorry, Guest

 No probs   ::   I hope also if I do learn Russian, I won't give it up either. The only course I can do goes for 7 weeks. Then what   ::

----------

